# Voltaje efectivo de las pilas recargables



## Adriano (Dic 17, 2005)

Hoa amigos.

Denuevo ando con dudas.

Se trata de la pilas recargables tipo AA, he comprado una partida de estas pilas recargables para una cámara digital de fotos y como sabéis este tipo de pilas son de 1,5 voltios cada una, pues en las pilas recargables pone 1,2 voltios al parecer esta es la cantidad efectiva de las pilas AA.  ¿Es cierto? Ya que yo siempre compraba pilas desechables que al menos pone 1,5 voltios y en las recargables son 1,2 efectivos. ¿Quiere decir que el 1,5 voltios no es real en ninguna pila tipo AA?

Vosotros ¿qué me aconsejáis?  ¿Puede repercutir en el suministro a la cámara de fotos?

Cordiales saludos a todos.

Adriano


----------



## raulonline (Dic 19, 2005)

Correcto el voltaje nominal de las baterias recargables es de 1.2 V, pero la corriente que manejan es mucho mayor que las que obtienes de las baterias normales de 1.5V. Lo que ocurre es que en los equipos que utilizan baterias de 1.2v por lo general tienen fuentes conversoras DC-DC, que elevan el voltaje hasta niveles de funcionamiento del equipo.


----------



## Adriano (Dic 20, 2005)

Muchas gracias Raúl.

O sea que es normal, la cámara en cuestión es una Nikon digital de este año.

¿Tendré problemas? ¿Se descargarán cada poco?  ¿Duran más las alcalinas?

Cordiales saludos.

     Adriano


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 20, 2005)

si todas las recargables van a 1,2. 

Durante la vida de una pila el voltaje va cayendo hasta el punto de no poder alimentar el aparato. Las pilas recargables son más estables y dan 1,2v hasta el fin de su carga efectiva.

1 saludo


----------

